# Thermostat replacement DIY?



## Mpcoluv (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone published a thermostat replacement DIY for the 2.0T FSI yet?


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

it is really a very difficult task, I did it 3 weeks ago, and believe me is something I don't wanna do ever!. thermostat housing is behind alternator, so you have to remove V-Belt, tensioner and alternator (this is really stuck took me about an hour to remove!) then the thermo assembly is behind BUT there are 3 hoses you have to remove, 2 of them the upper ones are easy to remove BUT the "quick connect one" The one that goes to the radiator is so @#$%%^&*(*&^*^ difficult to remove that I had to undo the fan assembly, the lower throttle body hose and Y pipe to gain access to leverage and handle that quick connect hose out. Then to assemble everything is the reverse of removal!!


----------



## Mpcoluv (Jun 27, 2006)

So how does the quick disconnect hose seperate?
Push in and twist counter clockwise?


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

you have to unlock it and pull, but this isn't as easy as it sounds because there's some corrosion that forms in between that almost fuse them and both pieces are made of some fragile plastic that is so easy to break.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

But it can be done, with patience and care.


----------



## Mpcoluv (Jun 27, 2006)

How is it unlocked?


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

it has same lock mechanism as the turbo pipes to intercooler flanges you have to pull some metal clip in it, if you look at it I'm pretty sure you'll figure out how :thumbup:


----------



## Cnyman (Jun 13, 2011)

The "quick connect" fitting is a PITA. I did my thermostat replacement while doing the inevitable "intake valve carbon removal dance" so I had the intake off and did not have the take the alternator off but the fitting was still a bi$ch. What finally got it to budge was a large, dull flat blade screw driver placed on the ridge lightly tapping downward in several places (after completely removing the retaining wire). It helps to have a buddy pulling downward while this is done. As mentioned earlier, it is plastic and does collect debris in the internals and that is what makes it stick. Yes, the charge pipe and a few other misc bits have to come off to get enough wiggle room to get all three hoses off. If you have not replaced the temp sensor, go ahead and do that too especially if you have less than 190 on the gauge.


----------

